
Ask HN: Will CNN be considered trustworthy/capable again? - gamechangr
I have watched CNN pretty regularly. I have considered them in the past - a quality news station.<p>My trust for CNN has never been lower. Curious if others agree?
======
moyta
Is this news? My level of trust in CNN has been very low for at least 2 or 3
years, I forget which lie it was, but it seems like every time I go to a place
showing CNN, if I fact check what they are saying, they are either skewing the
story or changing facts to suit the narrative the newscaster or panelist wants
to tell.

Now, there is nothing wrong with that, you just have to recognize them, along
with other unreputable sources as just pure entertainment, and treat them as
such. If I turn on the TV I do not expect news, I expect entertainment.

That being said, there are still reporters out there like Amy Goodman who are
doing real investigative journalism, but it is not something you will run
across commonly.

~~~
gamechangr
The elections were easy to notice the decent.

I kept hearing things like .. "Let's stick to the facts" and then it would be
followed by complete opinion.

It became disheartening.

~~~
moyta
It was very disheartening, but perhaps I was already of a steel heart. I
remember going out to Michigan days after caucusing for Bernie & watching him
lose to Hillary, and there was such an intense resentment for what happened to
Bernie inside the DNC out there, that I am not suprised at what happened.

Its a state full of good people, tired of the current economic system. Trump
will likely not make things better for them, but to many out there it was that
or Ms. Walmart.

